# Pants for Tall Riders?



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey guys, 6'8" and thin (230lbs) and just wondering if ANYONE makes a MTB or Motocross type durable pant for us, that might fit? I'm usually a 34/36" in jeans/pants, sometimes 36 waist if I'm trying to get more inseam length on a std pant that doesn't list the inseam (then just cinch the waist a bit). Looking for some biking pants for Enduro/Trail/DH type MTB'ng that is not only durable, but not super heavy weight, and possibly could be water resistant or water proof. But most importantly... fits. 

I've seen some Motocross forums talking about Klim gear and that they have Tall sizes of their Moto pants? So that might be an option? But I feel like unless I can get a lighter weight model, they will be WAY to thick and heavy duty/sweaty for MTB'ng purposes. And also, I'd prefer if they looked the part as well, not some goofy plain pants that look like they are rain pants or something, haha

Thanks guys


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Not sure what kind of riding you do but a durable Moto cross style pants would be way to heavy and hot for me.
Unless all you do is shuttle but my rides consist of up and down.
I just ride with shorts, knee protection when needed (which are also warm), knee warmers for my old knees and if the weather gets cold I wear lycra underneath. 
Besides, what do you do with the pants if they are to hot on a ride????
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

I just wear sweats over my shorts and knee pads...I have one pair of Nike XL tall sweats and some older adidas tiro training pants..both having tapered ankes and being polyester...the adidas ones being a little short isnt too bad since if its cold I am in wool socks and they are easy to put back into a hydropack. YMMV


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm 6'6" and 20lbs heavier than you. I have a 37" inseam.

You should look at the Endura mtb pants. Unfortunately I can't find inseam measurements for the pants. I have 2 pairs and I find they fit me really well.

I have the Endura Singletrack and the MT500 Spray pants. Both in XXL.
Both are long enough in the leg that it doesn't look like I'm wearing floodpants!

The Singletrack pants are lighter but a durable material and have a DWR finish which helps with splashes and a very light rain. My only complaint would be that I would need to get slimmer knee pads so they don't get hung up in the knee of the pant. It makes the hem of the legs sit higher because of that. It doesn't bother me enough that I'm going to get different knee pads though.

The MT500 Spray pants are a heavier material and they are my wet weather and early and late season pants for riding when it's cold. They fit a bit wider through the knee so I don't have the knee pad issue like in my other pants.

Both have zippered leg vents on the outside of the thigh. Very convenient when you get hotter or the temperature isn't as cold as forecast.

I'm unsure if the inseam on the Endura pants get shorter as you go to a smaller sized waist. I took a chance and ordered them without having tried them on. It worked out well for me as the waist sizing and leg length are spot on.

Also, a bonus is they have belt loops! I really don't understand the mtb clothing industry's hate for belt loops. Even when I was slimmer I still used a belt because I like my pants and shorts to stay where I want them unlike with the velcro adjuster tabs.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

RideEverything said:


> I'm 6'6" and 20lbs heavier than you. I have a 37" inseam.
> 
> You should look at the Endura mtb pants. Unfortunately I can't find inseam measurements for the pants. I have 2 pairs and I find they fit me really well.
> 
> ...


Damn dude! Those pants look the part! And super durable. I'll have to try those in XL maybe and just cinch the waist down, see how that fits. Thanks for the suggestion, never heard of them, but they look like really nice products. Thanks for the help!

And yeah! What is up with MTB companies NOT putting belt loops on shorts and pants!? Soooo stupid


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

SuperWookie said:


> Damn dude! Those pants look the part! And super durable. I'll have to try those in XL maybe and just cinch the waist down, see how that fits. Thanks for the suggestion, never heard of them, but they look like really nice products. Thanks for the help!
> 
> And yeah! What is up with MTB companies NOT putting belt loops on shorts and pants!? Soooo stupid


I forgot to mention that I bought these off of CRC as they were the only place that had them for a good price. They both were 30% off when I bought them last year.

I'm in Canada so the Endura stuff is hard to come by.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I will be honest never heard of them either but they look like a durable cool product!
I like the shorts but the pants do look good!
Totally agree with the pants or shorts with no belt loops?
Thanks for the link

Cheers!


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

FWIW shop around of course, but have a look around the German online shops. I've bought a ton of stuff from Hibike and Bike-components.de over the years. They have a shipping fee, but even with that I've found them to be far cheaper than other UK based shops to me down in Australia


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Endura is good kit originally based in Scotland. I've used it for over a decade and most of it is still going strong. They now have a presence in CA and stockists across the US so should be much easier to find (pandemic influence excepted). I had their trousers but stuck with their shorts and winter roubaix bibs for cold weather.


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

I only have one set of 'pants' year round... a thin set of bib shorts. No need to worry about length! 

Summer time: nice and cool.
Winter time: cold... pedal harder... warm.
Raining: nothing to get wet!


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

Another note on pants. I have a pair of full length pants (Endura), but I really prefer my Endura Singletrack 3/4 trousers. There's just a bit of gap between the bottom of the trouser and the top of a long sock, and I find that works quite well for me down into the 20 deg F range. I don't see them on their site currently, but I hope they will bring them back.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I realize that this is a thread about pants but I've just picked up 2 pairs of Endura Singletrack Shorts and they fit just as awesome as the same model pants I posted about earlier in this thread.

They have a lengthy inseam so us tall folk don't get the gaper gap between our knee pads and the bottom of the hem of the shorts.
The XXL size I have the hem comes to just below my knee cap when standing. The legs do have a bias cut. Meaning that the front of the hem is longer by about a half an inch (1.3cm) than the back.
The inseam is 14.5in/37cm.

The material is pretty burly but not super heavy. If you live/ride in an extremely hot area these won't be for you. 
They do have side vents on the thigh on both sides which help with air flow and keeping things a bit cool.

I ordered these off of CRC shipped to Canada and they still came out substantially cheaper than anywhere I could find them online in Canada.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

RideEverything said:


> I realize that this is a thread about pants but I've just picked up 2 pairs of Endura Singletrack Shorts and they fit just as awesome as the same model pants I posted about earlier in this thread.
> 
> They have a lengthy inseam so us tall folk don't get the gaper gap between our knee pads and the bottom of the hem of the shorts.
> The XXL size I have the hem comes to just below my knee cap when standing. The legs do have a bias cut. Meaning that the front of the hem is longer by about a half an inch (1.3cm) than the back.
> ...


Zoic Ether 14 shorts are also pretty nice for a medium weight short, and they have a long cut. They do have an elastic in the back of the waist band that some might not like, but they're good for dudes like me are a lot bigger in the butt than in the waist.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Endura stuff. Their XL sizes should be pretty close for a 35”-36” waist. The Humvee line is very durable and functional.

I’m 6’7” at 240 with a 36” waist and that’s what I wear. Everything else just doesn’t fit right.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I use Mammut Mountaineering pants. They make several of their models in tall sizes. I wear 32/36 in jeans, and get a perfect fit in the corresponding size from Mammut, so find the size chart and figure out what size Mathews you waist/inseam numbers most closely.

They have articulated knees for pedaling (and to fit slim knee pads), are stretchy, durable and water repellant.









Eisfeld Light SO Pants Men | Mammut Online Shop


The Eisfeld Light Pants have been developed for sporty mountaineering and climbing. They are made from an extremely abrasion-proof softshell double fabric and reinforced in areas particularly subject to wear. The highly elasticated material offers full freedom of movement. The pants’ slim cut...




www.mammut.com


----------



## gramr (Jun 15, 2021)

Same height and weight here. In case you come across any of it, fits from Norwegian and Swedish companies tend to be long and slim.


----------



## Millhouse13 (Jan 9, 2021)

have a look at Kuhl adventure clothing brand - I wear the renegade shorts for MTB riding and hiking .. you can choose the inseam length 10 or 12 " - they are super bombproof and the material and build quality is amazing .. they come with a few hidden pockets and are real nice to ride in - I've got a few pairs going on 3-5 years old now and have taken an absolute beating with crashes etc


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

RideEverything said:


> I'm 6'6" and 20lbs heavier than you. I have a 37" inseam.
> 
> You should look at the Endura mtb pants. Unfortunately I can't find inseam measurements for the pants. I have 2 pairs and I find they fit me really well.
> 
> ...





TooTallUK said:


> Endura is good kit originally based in Scotland. I've used it for over a decade and most of it is still going strong. They now have a presence in CA and stockists across the US so should be much easier to find (pandemic influence excepted). I had their trousers but stuck with their shorts and winter roubaix bibs for cold weather.





Clyde Ride said:


> Another note on pants. I have a pair of full length pants (Endura), but I really prefer my Endura Singletrack 3/4 trousers. There's just a bit of gap between the bottom of the trouser and the top of a long sock, and I find that works quite well for me down into the 20 deg F range. I don't see them on their site currently, but I hope they will bring them back.





Glide the Clyde said:


> Endura stuff. Their XL sizes should be pretty close for a 35”-36” waist. The Humvee line is very durable and functional.
> 
> I’m 6’7” at 240 with a 36” waist and that’s what I wear. Everything else just doesn’t fit right.



Hey fellow Clydes. Wondering if you can help me out here. I'm getting ready to order some pants in the next few weeks for the cool season and have narrowed it down a bit to just a few choices. But Endura has not responded to me about how long the inseam is on their pants at each waist size. They responded initially and said they would check, then must have forgot, because it's been almost a month now. Then emailed them again, and still no response. 

So if any of you that have Endura pants, can measure the inseam on yours and share here, AND mention what waist size they are as well, that would be SUPER helpful. I normally wear 34 x 36 pants and don't want to have to order SUPER huge waist size, just to get a decent length, unless it's absolutely necessary. They'd be to baggy and loose and get in the way, and I'd have to wear a belt and everything. I'd rather just get pants that fit. Thanks guys


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

I just received Endura Single Track Trouser 2 in xxxl. I wear most all pants in 38-36. 6'-7".
255lbs. These are the most satisfying pants I'll say. When you are 6-7" you expect inseam to be on short side. Not these. I purchased for cooler to cold rides. Pics for inseam included. Fits high enough in rear above waste. Quality. Built well. Comfortable on rides. Usually 1-3 hr rides, lots of climbing and technical riding. Love them.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to add to my previous post. They are not too baggy or loose. Just enough room in knee area if you add some light knee guards.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

CLDSDL43 said:


> I just received Endura Single Track Trouser 2 in xxxl. I wear most all pants in 38-36. 6'-7".
> 255lbs. These are the most satisfying pants I'll say. When you are 6-7" you expect inseam to be on short side. Not these. I purchased for cooler to cold rides. Pics for inseam included. Fits high enough in rear above waste. Quality. Built well. Comfortable on rides. Usually 1-3 hr rides, lots of climbing and technical riding. Love them.


Excellent, thanks for the info. Very helpful


Also Endura just wrote back to me, and they sent me some crazy weird info, haha. Apparently every single pant they sell has different inseam lengths for that size?!? Which is super weird. You'd think all their pants, in a given size would be the same inseam. 

So here is the info they gave me, so hopefully it can help out other tall guys in the future. Not sure if this info translates across the board to a bigger size, but hopefully the inseams keep going up, as the waist size goes up from a M. 

And they obviously just made a mistake when they said these inseam lengths are in inches. As that would mean they were for an actual Giraffe, not a human. If you plug these numbers into a converter, these are CM's. Very strange that each type of pant they sell has a different length inseam, but here is the info they provided:


_Please find the information below, all of these are for size M, the lengths are in inches.

E8106 MT500 WP Trouser II 90.5
E8108 MT500 Spray Trouser 85
E8100 MT500 Freezing Point Trouser 84
E8091 MT500 Burner Pant 81
E8113 MT500 Burner Pant 82
E8110 SingleTrack Trouser II 84
E8088 Hummvee WP Trouser 80
E1302 Hummvee Transit WP Trouser 82
E8075 Hummvee Zip off Trouser 84
E8076 Hummvee Trouser II 84
E8085 MTR WP Trouser 86.5
E8119 GV500 WP Trouser 86.5
E8090 Urban Lumitite Pant 76.5
E8121 Urban Luminite WP Pant 80
E1301 Gridlock II Trouser 77.5
E8107 MT500 WP Short 43
E8101 MT500 Spray Short 35
E8092 MT500 Burner Short II 36.5
E8102 SingleTrack Short II 35
E8103 SingleTrack Lite Short 35.5
E8087 Hummvee WP Short 33.5
E8066 Hummvee 3/4 Short with Liner 50
E8104 Hummvee Lite Short with Liner 35.5
E8064 Hummvee Short II with Liner 35
E8086 MTR WP Short 37.5
E8120 GV500 WP Short 35.5
E8112 GV500 Foyle Short 31_


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone make Clyde pants for us big fellas?


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

So great news! I ordered the size XL Endura SingleTrack II Trouser and they fit AMAZING!!! The info that Endura gave me was almost useless, as I asked them what size the inseam was for the size L and XL, and instead gave me the inseam sizes for all their size M pants?! Really weird. So that didn't help much. But after asking around at some retailers and finding a key review online, I decided to order the XL and they are amazing! Very weird sizing though. 

I am very tall, and in shape. Not a BIG and tall guy, just a tall guy. So most Big & Tall clothing is woefully oversized for me. I usually wear 34/35 waist x 36 inseam in all pants and that fits really well. Length piles up just a smidge at my ankle, so they look clean but not super straight legged. And a 34 or 35 waist is perfect, not too tight, and need to use a belt. 

These Singletrack II Endura's are a whole size or two small! So their website says a Size M is 33-35 waist, so you'd think that would be exactly what I want. But I read a few reviews online saying the pants fit much smaller than the size indicates. So I found out that the size XL has a 36" inseam, so I ordered that, even though I was worried the waist would be huge. They aren't at all! They actually fit perfect. And the rest of the pant fits great for my body as well. The thighs and knee area are relaxed fit, not baggy, not tight. Then from just below the knee they turn into a slight taper but aren't too skinny. So they are perfect. Can get my knee pads on under the pants, the length is all the way down to my shoes, and the waist is perfect. They even have handy velcro straps on the sides that can tighten the waist if need be, like a lot of good MTB shorts/pants have. And the material is great! Just what I wanted for now. It's a durable but lighter weight Nylon material with reinforced seat, crotch and ankle areas. And the entirety of the pants has a little stretch or give to it. They have two great pockets on the front of the pants, with zippers for your phone and keys or whatever. And two zippers that are about a ft long down the side of each leg, for ventilation! Great idea! So I can wear these in the summer or fall since they aren't super heavy and have the ventilation. 

And if/when I need some warmer/thicker pants for cold/wet days, I can get the MT500 spay, waterproof or freezing point trouser. As those are more water resistant and thicker materials for colder/wetter weather!

Overall SUPER happy with this purchase and can't recommend these enough for anyone, but especially us tall guys! Thanks for making such good products with longer length inseams Endura!!! AND they are made from environmentally friendly materials and using environmentally friendly production methods! WIN WIN WIN


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

CLDSDL43 said:


> I just received Endura Single Track Trouser 2 in xxxl. I wear most all pants in 38-36. 6'-7".
> 255lbs. These are the most satisfying pants I'll say. When you are 6-7" you expect inseam to be on short side. Not these. I purchased for cooler to cold rides. Pics for inseam included. Fits high enough in rear above waste. Quality. Built well. Comfortable on rides. Usually 1-3 hr rides, lots of climbing and technical riding. Love them.


Been looking for new pants, I'm 6'8" 245-250lbs and wear 38" waist and 36" inseam. These sound too good to be true. I can NEVER find riding pants long enough. I always have to wear extra long socks to fill in the gap. I'm definitely going to buy these if I can find them.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

SuperWookie said:


> So great news! I ordered the size XL Endura SingleTrack II Trouser and they fit AMAZING!!! The info that Endura gave me was almost useless, as I asked them what size the inseam was for the size L and XL, and instead gave me the inseam sizes for all their size M pants?! Really weird. So that didn't help much. But after asking around at some retailers and finding a key review online, I decided to order the XL and they are amazing! Very weird sizing though.
> 
> I am very tall, and in shape. Not a BIG and tall guy, just a tall guy. So most Big & Tall clothing is woefully oversized for me. I usually wear 34/35 waist x 36 inseam in all pants and that fits really well. Length piles up just a smidge at my ankle, so they look clean but not super straight legged. And a 34 or 35 waist is perfect, not too tight, and need to use a belt.
> 
> ...


I hear you! 
When you're 6-7 +/- and you find clothing that feels like it's made for you, such a great feeling. "Especially cycling gear!"


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Told ya 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

sixate said:


> Been looking for new pants, I'm 6'8" 245-250lbs and wear 38" waist and 36" inseam. These sound too good to be true. I can NEVER find riding pants long enough. I always have to wear extra long socks to fill in the gap. I'm definitely going to buy these if I can find them.


At around 250ish, I'd suggest maybe trying the XXL first. The XL fits like pants that are 34 x 36 and straight leg or slim fit. They may not have enough room in the legs or waist for you? But the XL and XXL both have a 36" inseam (and the XXL maybe more?) so you're good there. The waist on the XL though fits me like a glove and I'm a 34/35" waist. You can always use the velcro and tabs to pull the waist in a little if need be. 

And you can buy these pants ALL over the internet, not just from Endura in Scotland. Evo, Amazon, Jenson, Moosejaw, etc. Lots of bikes stores carry them.

But yeah, the Singletrack II, the MT500 Burner/Spray/Waterproof/Freezing Point all are going to be AMAZING and you'll be SO happy. I also NEVER thought I'd find MTB pants that look good, fit good and are long enough. Yet here we are. Thanks Endura!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

@SuperWookie You mention the inseam length works well for you. According to the measurements Endura sent you, the SingleTrack II Trousers would have a 33 1/2 inseam (based on 84cm which is what you said they provide you with), but the XL pant you received had a 36 inch inseam. Is that correct?

Like you, I am tall (6'6") but not big around the waist at all. I am fit and find getting certain types of clothing made for tall people are normally way too big.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

SuperWookie said:


> At around 250ish, I'd suggest maybe trying the XXL first. The XL fits like pants that are 34 x 36 and straight leg or slim fit. They may not have enough room in the legs or waist for you? But the XL and XXL both have a 36" inseam (and the XXL maybe more?) so you're good there. The waist on the XL though fits me like a glove and I'm a 34/35" waist. You can always use the velcro and tabs to pull the waist in a little if need be.
> 
> And you can buy these pants ALL over the internet, not just from Endura in Scotland. Evo, Amazon, Jenson, Moosejaw, etc. Lots of bikes stores carry them.
> 
> But yeah, the Singletrack II, the MT500 Burner/Spray/Waterproof/Freezing Point all are going to be AMAZING and you'll be SO happy. I also NEVER thought I'd find MTB pants that look good, fit good and are long enough. Yet here we are. Thanks Endura!!!


I ordered XXL and XXXL from Jenson last night. I'll return the size that I don't need. I always have issues finding pants long enough, but to compound my issues is my thighs are big/muscular. So most pants are too tight there. I'll report back on how they fit once I get them.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got the pants and they are great! Not too stretchy and nearly perfect. The thighs of the XXL are too small for my liking. Waist of the XXXL are too big, but make them fit great by pulling the velcro adjustment all the way in. Keeping the XXXL just to have a bit more room if I want to add a thin layer underneath and just ordered 2 more. Length is amazing, can't believe how perfect the length is for my 36" inseam.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Not sure if someone has mention Aero Tech Bike ware.
This site or another.......
I like Endure but they are not cheap. (No I do not own one and either their pants).
Also, I don't have any long pants from Aero Tech but I do have their riding shorts, which are pretty good and very reasonable price wise!

Also getting any product is hard right now, with the supply chain.
Aero Tech seems to be pretty good and their prices are quite good.
I like it as they have Tall !!!
Aero Tech Aero Tech TALL Men's Thermal WindStopper Tights - Softshell Material for Cold Weather Riding

I am looking at them, the pants as a viable option!


----------



## ginadietrich1 (4 mo ago)

wear little loose or straight-fit pants. Choose crisp fabric as that will not drape on the skin and keep you looking a little voluminous. You can go for light-colored pants as well as dark colors will make you look thinner. Prefer Technoblade long sleeve tee pants with slant pockets as that would cut the long symmetry line of your legs and reduce the height visually.


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

This is becoming a Enduro fan page, but I'll throw another upvote for them. Just got the Singletrack II pant shipped from Belgium (I think) for about $70 USD - an incredible bargain. I'm 6'4" and probably 180 - skinnier than most on this forum. Pants are a hair baggy maybe on me - length is great and most importantly, the knee is in the right place. I'm actually curious if I could make the L size work. Stoked on these though - great price and quality seems good.


----------



## bae984 (May 9, 2007)

Dingleberrry said:


> This is becoming a Enduro fan page, but I'll throw another upvote for them. Just got the Singletrack II pant shipped from Belgium (I think) for about $70 USD - an incredible bargain. I'm 6'4" and probably 180 - skinnier than most on this forum. Pants are a hair baggy maybe on me - length is great and most importantly, the knee is in the right place. I'm actually curious if I could make the L size work. Stoked on these though - great price and quality seems good.


Did you get the XL? I’m similar size,175-180lbs and hunting for pants. POC shorts in 32 fit me well, but their pants appear to top out at 32in inseam. Endura size charts would point me to a small, which seems absurd.


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

bae984 said:


> Did you get the XL? I’m similar size,175-180lbs and hunting for pants. POC shorts in 32 fit me well, but their pants appear to top out at 32in inseam. Endura size charts would point me to a small, which seems absurd.


Yes - XLs for me. Waist is good. A bit looser in the leg than ideal, but not terrible. Far better than all the other pants I've tried which fit like floods. I'm 6'4 1/2" and 180 lbs. Are you very tall? If not, I'd look elsewhere - though obviously if you're on this forum... you're probably tall.
ETA - can I measure anything on the XLs for you?


----------



## bae984 (May 9, 2007)

Dingleberrry said:


> ETA - can I measure anything on the XLs for you?


No, but thanks for the info. I think that’s enough to make a purchase. I’m 6’4” (even). I think I’ll give the L a shot as I tend towards more torso than leg. Their size chart really put me off at first.


----------



## bae984 (May 9, 2007)

Follow up- I ended up getting the Endura Singletrack in Med. They fit me pretty well, and I probably could have gone Large. The Med fit my waist snugly without any use of the adjusters. Length is pretty good. Another inch wouldn’t hurt. 

For reference 32in POC shorts fit me well, and 33x34 carhartts are my go to pants. Im thin and more torso than waist, in the event that’s useful to anyone else.


----------

